# Ridgid 16 Gal Pro Vac 1851 a real good performer



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

Ive had mine for two years now and it works like a champ. No complaints. I added a 15' hose and with it on wheels and a long cord you can move it all over the place without having to unplug it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I just favorably reviewed this same unit. Glad to see others like it.


----------



## acducey (Jul 17, 2011)

More of the same here; it's a great unit, and much quieter than my puny Shop Vac.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

where did you get the 15' hose, d1st?
i just got the one that is $100 and it is really good. i got the one without the blower.


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

I got it at home depot. I mistyped as it is a 12' hose with accesories all for $22


----------



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

I know this is no replacement for a good dust collector but in your opinion could it work okay? I need something but don't have the money or more importantly, the space for a dust collector.


----------

